# Executing word mailmerge from Excel vba



## Profkenny123 (Jan 29, 2019)

I am new to vba. I only use to record. I currently find myself in a situation above my knowledge. I have 6 word docs mailmerged to 6 Excel docs in the same folder. I named the .doc and it's corresponding source Excel doc with the same name. I want to create a form using ActiveX textbox and button. The button is assigned to a macro in Excel with options to look for a record as typed in the ActiveX textbox, in any of the 6 Excel docs, mailmerge it to it's corresponding word doc and bring it up in PDF format. And another button to bring a PDF document of all records in a merged docs.


----------



## Macropod (Jan 29, 2019)

See _Run a Mailmerge from Excel, Sending the Output to Individual Files_ in the *Mailmerge Tips and Tricks* thread at:
http://www.msofficeforums.com/mail-merge/21803-mailmerge-tips-tricks.html
As you appear to be using separate Excel workbooks and mailmerge main documents, the simplest approach would be to have the same macro in each of those workbooks. It's not apparent, though, where your "form using ActiveX textbox and button" would reside.


----------

